
Software Developer Salaries: Ruby on Rails vs. Java - iamelgringo
http://blogs.payscale.com/ask_dr_salary/2008/01/software-develo.html
======
Tichy
I don't think the differences in pay would be because Ruby is easy and Java is
(supposedly) hard. I think it is simply an effect of the different number of
jobs available.

------
far33d
How is it possible to have 20 years of java or ruby experience?

~~~
mechanical_fish
Those are dog years.

(Credit where credit is due: the author does explain that he's tabulating
years of generic "software development" experience, not experience in a
particular language. You do kinda have to read the fine print, though.)

